# Another new Horus heresy release comming?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/the-horus-heresy-teaser.html

Rumor says it may be the general release of the Meduson anthology.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Is it apparent that Black Library is a money grubbing company? Oh wait... it's Games Workshop...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

If this is yet another limited edition then they are _really_ pushing the limits here...


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Image urls points to it being meduson , if that's true then all good, no need to pay the £45+ it's on eBay at the moment


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Doelago said:


> If this is yet another limited edition then they are _really_ pushing the limits here...


Tbh, ive stopped caring about LEs. As its been proven, they will eventually make it as a main series numbered release. So I am wondering how they are going to treat Meduson, since the fourth book in the current queue hasnt been released yet, ie Angels of Caliban. So I do worry its going to get the LE treatment.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Brother Lucian said:


> Doelago said:
> 
> 
> > If this is yet another limited edition then they are _really_ pushing the limits here...
> ...


I like the limited editions but it's way way overkill at the minute, it's becoming impossible to read the new releases never mind buy a limited ed every week. Sometimes two. I'm afraid they will kill the market for them pretty quickly if it keeps up for much longer. Cassius hasn't sold very well and the Cain books which would have, I think, sold out immediately if they weren't on the back of 3 other box sets, still haven't sold out.

Love BL and limited eds just wish they would pace themselves a little more.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Knockagh said:


> I like the limited editions but it's way way overkill at the minute, it's becoming impossible to read the new releases never mind buy a limited ed every week. Sometimes two. I'm afraid they will kill the market for them pretty quickly if it keeps up for much longer. Cassius hasn't sold very well and the Cain books which would have, I think, sold out immediately if they weren't on the back of 3 other box sets, still haven't sold out.
> 
> Love BL and limited eds just wish they would pace themselves a little more.


Exactly. I have been buying all the WH40K and HH limited editions and boxed sets, but one, sometimes two a week for like a month in a row is really pushing it over the limit. I have no problem buying a fancy limited edition now and then, I quite like them even, but the pace at which they have been dropping these things as of late is really taking the piss. Not even the Horus Heresy limited editions which used to sell out in literally half an hour seem to be going all that hot on the market anymore, considering the last four they have released are all still in stock and available for order.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

The big question is, why would you waste your money??


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

its up: £35 insludes 2 ausio dramas on 2 cds £35
http://www.blacklibrary.com/prod-home/prod-home-bl/meduson-ultimate.html

*CONTENTS*

Meduson by Dan Abnett
Unforged and Unspoken by Guy Haley
Immortal Duty by Nick Kyme
Hand Elect by Chris Wraight
The Keys of Hel by John French
The Noose by David Annandale
Deeds Endure by Gav Thorpe
 *Audio drama:* Grey Talon by Chris Wraight. Running time 60 minutes. Performed by John Banks, Ian Brooker, Steve Conlin, Toby Longworth & Luis Soto.
*Audio drama:* The Either by Graham McNeill. Running time 67 minutes. Performed by Gareth Armstrong, John Banks, Robin Bowerman, Ian Brooker, Steve Conlin, Toby Longworth, Luis Soto & Ramon Tikaram.

*ABOUT THIS EDITION*


368-page hardback book with full-art matt PPC hardcover
Gloss dustjacket in the Horus Heresy series style with gold foiling and art by Neil Roberts
Includes 2 CDs contained in the endpapers


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

As the owner of several limited edition releases, I say the more the marrier. Will I own them all, heck no not even close, and I don't want to either really. I selectively cherry pick which LEs I am interested in, and as was said earlier LE releases eventually see their way into a standard release so it's a win/win.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm. I see Meduson is available in ebook format as well:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/meduson-ebook.html

But 25 euro for 368 pages, vs. the 432 in Path of Heaven at 13.50 euro is a ripoff and ill pass on this one.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

45€ for a hardback and two audio dramas? That‘s... Actually quite good, provided you have not already bought the two audios. A regular HH hardback is 25€, and the audios are available for 13.49€ (/20€ for CD) each? I find it hard to be mad about this one. 

I went to the website to order another over priced novella, but left being quite happy with what I had ordered.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Well im mainly concerned about the ebook version, which's price im displeased with.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't want the audios though. I just want the book. Why is there no separate option? All that now happens is more eBay sellers like that douche Jizzlefinger, are going to buy them and sell them off for twice the price. Eugh.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Angel of Blood said:


> I don't want the audios though. I just want the book. Why is there no separate option? All that now happens is more eBay sellers like that douche Jizzlefinger, are going to buy them and sell them off for twice the price. Eugh.


I'm the same, but I wouldn't worry I'm pretty sure it will be included in one of the main novels or anthologies at some point. I gave up on Horus Heresy limited eds when I found myself re buying them a year later in an anthology.

And that jizzlefinger guy should be publicly flogged.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I clicked on Meduson fully expecting to say my usual response when another BL "limited edition" is released and I see what it contains. What is that response you ask? It's just two words. "Fuck off." But to my pleasant surprise I didn't say that when I read what Meduson contains. For starters it's 368 pages which is a bit less than the standard HH novel yes, but it 350+ pages beats the 120-170 pages of the novella range and the so-called "novels" like Tallarn: Ironclad. Then it contains two audio dramas included, at first I thought "They must be tack-ons, short audios like the Christmas advent stuff." No! They are full audio dramas, one of which is already available at £15, and one which isn't out yet and will no doubt be £15 on its own when it is.

This is actually a very good deal and one I consider worth the price. Which is why I bought it, and like you Doelago I am quite happy with what i've purchased. One HH novel that will no doubt be £20 when it's released normally, or perhaps £18 if the fans are lucky, and two audios that would be/are £15 on their own. So essentially i've bought a novel that contains a new story that wasn't included in the initial release and an audio drama, and gotten another audio-drama months ahead of general release for free!

Hell even if Meduson is £15, a bargain for a hardback HH novel that actually deserves the appellation novel, its still cheaper buying this version than it would be getting Meduson, Grey Talon and The Either separately in their normal versions by £10. So this was a definite buy for me.

Well done BL, these are the sorts of deals that you should be offering more often. In fact I encourage as much of the HH readerbase as I can to buy this version of Meduson so that we can show BL what kind of Limited editions we really want.


LotN


----------

